

Austin's own startup incubator/accelator - gdltec
http://austintechgeeks.com/2010/08/04/tech-ranch-austin-an-oasis-for-entrepreneurs-and-their-startups-also-called-an-incubator/

======
gdltec
Do you know of any other incubators in the Austin, TX area?

